# Global cities: correlate economics with culture



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

tigerboy said:


> more recent nation states such ass post garibaldi italy or post bismarch germany are multi polar. beneath the nation state we find that these poles of attraction once acted as regional alpha cities and indeed still do *EG Milan in piedmont *or Munich in bavaria.


Milano is in Lombardy!


----------

